
Russian ATM uses voice analysis to tell when you're lying - shawndumas
http://m.engadget.com/default/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/11/russian-atm-uses-voice-analysis-to-tell-when-youre-lying/&category=classic&postPage=1
======
r3570r3
I saw a similar one once. <http://www.nij.gov/journals/253/tracking.html> It
was extreme. It analyses voice, facial gestures, fingerprints and a variety of
biometrics.

IMHO, using only voice signatures to identify stress levels can be a bit
trivial. The causes for stress may vary and this system should be clubbed with
facial gesture recognition for accuracy.

